# Some Advice please regarding egg share.



## bethan_s (Apr 14, 2004)

Hiya,

Sorry if I sound really dopey  asking all these questions but I really haven't a clue...  I have put a lot of thought to egg share and really want to do it.. not just because it is cheaper but because I understand the heartache of not being able to get pg. Also I too may need eggs donating to me one day and how would I feel if no one would donate. So I feel it could be a way of me giving something .

I have been taking Clomid for 6mths now and this is only wasting time really while we save for IVF. But I am willing to try anything while we wait. I have only had one mth of monitoring but when I did my results were pretty naf.. I produced 7 follies all <10mm but none of them matured. My 21dy blood results were a low 22. I know these results aren't good but do these matter? What tests do they do? Any advice would be appreciated.

Sorry for the  
Take care, Kelly


----------



## JANADDER (Apr 8, 2004)

Hello Kelly

Dont worry, egg share for me and partner was really simple, had to wait a while for some tests doing, but got a mtch a couple of weeks after last test result came back so felt really lucky. Treatment is same as IVF may have to wait for receptient a week but worth it. It unfortunatley didnt work for us 1st time, but think it worked for the other lady which made me feel really good that at least something good came out of it, so I would say go for it. We used a great clinic in Nottingham friendly helpful staff made you feel really at ease. Good thing is your helping someone less fortunate and it keeps your cost down too, so good luck if you decide to do it, I would def do it again


----------



## bethan_s (Apr 14, 2004)

Hiya Janadder,

Thank you for the advice!!! Hope you don't mind but but another silly question do we need all the money ready for full IVF or would we be able to just save so much like the amount needed for egg share? But what happens if you are unable to do it... hope some of that made sense.. he he Wishing you lots of luck for your second go !!!!!!

Kelly x


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi Kelly,

Hope Janadders answer was useful. In answer to your next question, we got accepted for egg sharing but were told there was a chance we may need icsi which was going to be decided on the day of egg collection. We had to have the money ready which would be refunded if we didnt need it.

I would have the money handy for peace of mind but if you have already been accepted for egg share then and only need ivf then you should be ok.

As for tests, i was tested for everything under the sun!! Our clinic test for all the sexually transmitted diseases including hiv, a hormone profile (fsh, LH) day 21 bloods a full chromosome study and a test to check you dont carry cystic fibrosis as well as a ful blood count. These tests do take a while as some can only be done on certain days of your cycle and the cystic fibrosis takes a long time for the results to come back. All worth it in the end though as the whole of our egg share only cost us £103.

I wish you all the best,

Leanne x


----------

